# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  Passed the NCLE; Looking for Updated ABO Sample Questions

## D-Boy

Whohoo!

Not only did I pass that NCLE exam, but I scored a 90!
My only observation is that the study material available was totally current and reflected the test content to a "T"! The CLSA's Contact Lens Manual Volume 1 was excellent, although it goes far more in depth on the optics theory than is needed to pass the exam. The CLSA's Test Review for Contact Lens Technicians was even more helpful, as it has 200 current sample questions, with the answers and explanations. You might be able to just memorize those, learn some gp fitting principles, and be ready to go!

Does anyone know of any current ABO Prep material? I just tutored 45 employees to prep for the NOV test, and we had a 60% pass rate. The ones who didn't pass all scored in the 60's, so they were all very close to the goal. Although optical concepts and theories have not changed, it seems that many of my students remarked that the questions on the exam were very different from the sample tests that we took...The sample questions mainly came from the "Improved and Updated" Ophthalmic Dispensing Review Book, a study guide first published around 1989, and was reprinted in 2001...without any updates...in fact, there are a couple of incorrect answers, and the book skips from question 110 to 112...almost as if someone informed them that ques. 111 was incorrect, and instead of correcting it, they just omitted it. 

I feel that the folks I teach would stand an even better chance of passing the ABO if they were exposed to sample questions that better reflect the true content and wording of the test...does anyone have any suggestions? Has anyone looked at the study material offered through Morrison Media? Here is the link: http://www.mo-media.com/noce/

I look forward to your feedback, and congrats to all others out there who passed their ABO and/or NCLE examinations!

----------


## EyeFitWell

Optical Formula's Tutorial, Ellen Stoner
Systems of Opthalmic Dispensing, Brooks

Good luck!

----------


## Meredith

Wow a 90% congrats!!!
I just passed the ABO and am now considering the NCLE.
(I think I need my head examined!)
Where did you get you study guides from?
For the ABO I studied out of the TOPS manual and also the Exam Prep for spectacle dispensers (comes with cd's) I found them both very useful.
The exam wasn't as difficult as I imagined it to be. My boss and I both took it and both passed above standard in all areas.
I also studied out of the Exam Review for Ophthalmic Dispensing but preferred  the the other two better. Hope that helps you a little. :Nerd:

----------


## Fezz

Meredith-

Welcome to Optiboard! Jump on in, the waters fine!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## DeborahL

I studied from the NOA exam question sample book (2001 copyright), then a CD I found on ebay that basically had the same questions, Systems for Ophthalmic Dispensing, and then really, really old versions of Benson Optical manuals and I think AO?

I had a hodgepodge of information.  I had to do it quickly (2 months and 1 week notice that I had to take it), and no funds to gain proper materials.  I borrowed everything but Systems for Ophthalmic Dispensing and the CD.  I heard people at another store used some CD set.  I'll have to call their store and see how they scored.  I passed with a 90.  

What I noticed is that the questions in the exam were a little more encompassing of material within one question, unlike the sample questions I studied from.  You needed to know several facts to answer them, so one question could cover more than one subject.  Also, it had 5-6 questions simply on measuring seg heights from a picture.  I expected 125 questions for some reason and it was only 100.

I wish they gave us more information with our results.  I'd like to know what I got wrong and how the test was weighted.

I'm now considering the ABO-AC.  I am a dispensing optician of glasses only so a NCLE would be a bit of a joke to have.  I am also considering a creating a study group for taking the ABO in May.  I get so much more out of material when I teach, and I'm a bit of a knowledge junky.

----------


## chrome surfer

Doc took the abo test and passes with a 95%.  He took the ABO prep in Vison Expo West in October and felt that was best for him along with the ABO prep book by deSantos.

Unfortunately our other staff member got a 64%.

----------


## kamies76

> Wow a 90% congrats!!!
> I just passed the ABO and am now considering the NCLE.
> (I think I need my head examined!)
> Where did you get you study guides from?
> For the ABO I studied out of the TOPS manual and also the Exam Prep for spectacle dispensers (comes with cd's) I found them both very useful.
> The exam wasn't as difficult as I imagined it to be. My boss and I both took it and both passed above standard in all areas.
> I also studied out of the Exam Review for Ophthalmic Dispensing but preferred the the other two better. Hope that helps you a little.


did you take the NCLE yet? hope you did well.  
I am scheduled to take the ABO next week, after 13 years of this work (finally).  
I am a little nervous, any words of advice?

----------


## optical24/7

> did you take the NCLE yet? hope you did well. 
> I am scheduled to take the ABO next week, after 13 years of this work (finally). 
> *I am a little nervous, any words of advice*?


 
Yes. Most don't know this....but all the answers are "C".








Just kidding.:D Most that I've met that didn't pass had little if any experience in lab or finish. Brush up on study material and you'll do fine! Good Luck!

:cheers:

----------


## kamies76

Thanks,  I let ya know ;)

----------


## eryn

I am taking my ABO next week, I have been using Michael DiSanto's Certification Review book. Includes a lot of quizzes, and workbook questions and even a sample test. I have found it very well organized and helpful.

----------


## kamies76

> I am taking my ABO next week, I have been using Michael DiSanto's Certification Review book. Includes a lot of quizzes, and workbook questions and even a sample test. I have found it very well organized and helpful.


Good Luck Eryn, let us know how you do, Im sure you will Ace it no problem. :)

in the meantime im studying hard:hammer:
smile.....

----------


## opty4062

I'm taking the ABO this weekend as well. I found a sample test at www.optiprofessor.com which was helpful. Other than that I am using TOPS, System for Opthalmic Dispensing, the Optical formulas tutorial book and a workbook that my practice manager compiled for me. 

Good luck fellow test takers!

----------


## joyce1959

*Study Materials Available* 
I took the test last year after working in Optical for a year. I used the OTI exam prep home course and "Ophthalmic Dispensing" by Brooks and Borish.

I passed with 85% and felt good about that considering my test anxiety!

I have the materials I used listed on Ebay. The item number is 270304008028

----------

